# Anyone hear of ADR? What do you think of these...?



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm looking for some new chrome 17" wheels for my recently aquired '04 GTO. I'm mainly interested in 5 spoke options but there are some tuner styles that are catching my eye too. I'm looking for the most affordable options that I like. So far i've found these from ADR... anyone heard of the brand? What do you think of the wheels? Thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...d=1,1&item=8037662240&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Those wheel's are tight, Dang good price...


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Great lookin........but I wouldn't wanna be the one that had to clean 'em...:rofl:


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

If you get those, defiantly get the ceramic dust free brake pads. With them being 8.5", can you run factory tires without rubbing the front strut?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

Well they're 40mm offset (as opposed to 48mm on factory) so that should make up for some of the width differenct (but not all of it). Maybe 5mm spacers as well would keep it clear of the strut up front. I know people have been using 5mm spacers w/ some success on 5 x 4.75" positive offset wheels.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

They are decent wheels, nothing of great quality, but something where if/when you do bend one, they are cheap to replace


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> Well they're 40mm offset (as opposed to 48mm on factory) so that should make up for some of the width differenct (but not all of it). Maybe 5mm spacers as well would keep it clear of the strut up front. I know people have been using 5mm spacers w/ some success on 5 x 4.75" positive offset wheels.


Can't our computers be retuned to accept different size tires? If so, put on some 255/40 17's and recalibrate the speedo. The smaller size tire would give a little lower ratio and help with takeoff. Granted if you have a good set of tires. Just wonder if it would look goofy with tires that small.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

It's not the computer/speedo issue that keeps us from using different tires (and they can be reprogrammed for different sidewall thicknesses). The real problem is strut rub up front keeping us from going wider than 245 on 17s and 235 on 18s. Also any change in width/offset can possibly cause problems.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

If there offset 8mm then I could just see them cutting into the fenders everytime you turn the wheel. The stock tire barely has enough space to slide a quarter between the tire and strut. Too bad they don't have these rims with the exact offset and width as the stock 17's.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that with 5mm front spacers and possibly a front alignment that they should fit just fine. If not there are always 7, 8, or 10mm spacers.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Decent, inexpensive brand of wheels. If you can make them work, then you've got yourself a deal. Good luck.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

My brother runs ADRs on his car. He has had good luck with them.


----------

